# Iwagumi



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

This it's my new and simply scape 

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/01/iwagumi.html


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I love your tanks. This video is super cool and the music suits it perfectly.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

it looks really good, especially how you change and try different looks to the rock. looking forward to updates!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks too much!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Today:


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

very nice. i really like it. It might look a little better if you scooted all the rocks a little more to the left. Cant wait to see it fill in


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice rocks!


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Wish I could find rocks like that.


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Actualizing


----------



## ibanezfrelon (Mar 1, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice looking tank.

A donde en Barcelona compraste esa rocas?

What kind of light fixture is that?


----------



## Puffbug (Mar 30, 2011)

Fantastic display. I like the varied rock size and structure while it just has a flow throughout the whole scene. Great job!


----------



## MaryD (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice growth, Pele!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks all!!!

Stones are from Sirocco, a shop out of Barcelona


----------



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Pele

I've heard of the place. The make tanks and stands.

I will have to check them out when I there in 2 weeks.

Sorry to ask again but what Kind of light are you using?


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

I use 55w pll 6500k 

Look the video and enjoy it, if you can look it in hd (select 720p)! Be careful with otto! :croc:


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Those are some amazing rocks! Great job on the scape, too! What kind of shrimps are those? I don't think I've seen any with white eggs before.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

There are withe pearl / snow ball Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis


----------

